# openoffice et caractères chinois



## porte-plume (2 Décembre 2005)

bonjour !
quelqu'un d'entre vous saurait-il (/elle) si l'on peut utiliser des caractères chinois dans OOo ?

(pas tout le logiciel en chinois, mais insérer des caractères chinois dans OOo en français).

merci d'avance pour les tuyaux !


----------



## ntx (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
dans "Outils/Options/Languages Settings", il faut ajouter une langue asiatique.
dans la barre de menu, où il y a le petit drapeau, tu ouvres "International", tu ajoutes la langue que tu veux et quand tu est sous OpenOffice, il suffit de sélectionner dans ce menu le chinois au lieu du français là où tu veux mettre des caractères chinois.

J'ai essayé la manip sur NeoOffice, car mes OpenOffice ne veulent plus démarrer :hein:


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Décembre 2005)

Oui, OpenOffice peut contenir des caractères chinois. Les idéogrammes Han sont disponibles sous forme de caractères unicodes.

Dans la mouture NeoOffice, ils peuvent être insérés par le biais du menu "Insertion"->"Caractères spéciaux".

Dans la mouture OpenOffice/X11 de base, ils ne semblent pas être accessibles directement par ce biais (chez moi, je ne les trouve pas dans la liste). Toutefois, ils peuvent être insérés à l'aide d'un "copier-coller" à partir d'une autre application comme TextEdit (faire "Edition"->"Caractères spéciaux...", Afficher: "Tableaux des codes", Catégorie: "Han", "Han étendu", etc.)

Pour qu'ils soient visibles, il faut choisir une fonte Unicode complète. En effet, certaines fontes (notamment beaucoup de celles fabriquées dans un but purement esthétique) ne contiennent que les caractères latins.


----------



## bobby001 (2 Décembre 2005)

je me sens moins seul tout d'un coup : je recherche depuis quelques mois la même chose mais pas de solution trouvé : et faire un copier coller j'appelle pas ça une solution :/

En fait X11 ne peut pas se servir de l'input méthode de MacOSX d'où l'impossibilité d'écrire en caract!re asiatique de base.


----------



## porte-plume (3 Décembre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> je me sens moins seul tout d'un coup : je recherche depuis quelques mois la même chose mais pas de solution trouvé : et faire un copier coller j'appelle pas ça une solution :/
> 
> En fait X11 ne peut pas se servir de l'input méthode de MacOSX d'où l'impossibilité d'écrire en caract!re asiatique de base.



pour ma culture personnelle, qu'est-ce-que c'est "input méthode" ?


----------



## bobby001 (3 Décembre 2005)

Désolé j'ai mon OS en anglais : dans macosx tu peux paramètrer un changement d'input méthode : en gros tu peux switcher en haut dans ta barre entre le français et le chinois. Je connais pas le terme français. Sous XP il switche l'input method en même temps que le layout (disposition des touches du clavier : en gros ton clavier passe en qwerty) ce que ne fait pas MacOSX: tu tapes en chinois avec ton clavier en azerty.

Donc X11 ne tient pas compte du changement d'input method et continue d'utiliser ton azerty avec une input méthode occidental 


Désolé si c'est pas clair


----------



## porte-plume (4 Décembre 2005)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé j'ai mon OS en anglais : dans macosx tu peux paramètrer un changement d'input méthode : en gros tu peux switcher en haut dans ta barre entre le français et le chinois. Je connais pas le terme français. Sous XP il switche l'input method en même temps que le layout (disposition des touches du clavier : en gros ton clavier passe en qwerty) ce que ne fait pas MacOSX: tu tapes en chinois avec ton clavier en azerty.
> 
> Donc X11 ne tient pas compte du changement d'input method et continue d'utiliser ton azerty avec une input méthode occidental
> 
> ...



désolée à mon tour de t'avouer que j'ai déjà lu des trucs plus faciles à comprendre pour ma pauvre petite tête de non spécialiste... comme quoi, quand on dit "parler chinois", finalement le chinois me paraît relativement simple comparé à ces histoires d'input...
mais ce que je retiens de tout ça, c'est qu'avec ta méthode, c'est le clavier lui-même qui passe de "azerty" à un clavier en caractères chinois ? et comment ça marche ? par clés ?


----------

